# Just bought a 1989 Sabre 34II Targa!!!



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

Had to share my excitement!

I searched Yachtworld for the past year for a boat that my wife and I could grow into. Coming from my Hunter 240, anything would have been a huge increase in comfort, but we wanted more than just that. We looked at Catalina, Beneteau and a few others, but the ones in our price range didn't seem to fit our personality. In early summer I saw an ad for my new boat, but I quick ruled it out due to the price. Last month I saw it was lowered $20,000 from 6 months ago... it now was close!

Lucky for us it was almost in our backyard. The wife and I went and spent hours going over it a month ago, and after two more trips we made an offer for $12,000 off from the new lower price. Two days later it was accepted (it seems like a good deal for us). The survey came out very clean with no major issues or moisture (have 4 minor 5 minutes fixes and 1 thing we need to keep our eyes on).

I singed the paperwork last Thursday and took delivery. The boat is being stored inside a heated building for the winter. This works perfect for me to get to know the systems, pot and re-bed the deck hardware, oil the interior teak and add a few electrical toys... new high power alt, Bluesea v422 battery and tank monitor, Xantrex inverter and hopefully a Lewmar windlass.

Well enough words... here are some pics:










































If board and want to take a look at more photos, here is a link:

SABRE 34 TARGA pictures by whatsaz3coupe - Photobucket


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done and congrats! 

(... and some adjustable jib car leads for your to'do's  )


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

That is a beautiful boat!

Is that "The Admiral" in some of the pictures? - She looks happy with te purchase too.

I would replace the corroded wires in the bonding system (near the keel bolts). 

Best wishes for your boat and crew!


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice looking boat. Congrats!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful boat.

What does the "Targa" designation refer to?

I'm envious of that winter storage arrangement. I could get a lot done in a heated shed.

And yes, if that is your wife in the photos, then you are indeed a very lucky man because you not only have a beautiful boat....


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations. So... do you mind me asking what you paid? If not, that's okay, just curious as I am hoping to be buying something similar soon.


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

Deverdon- Paid $55500, but had to pay the remaining part of winter storage ($1475). NADA showed low as $58,000-high at $67,000 and suggested list at $92,000. 

John- The Targa model has a enclosed rear berth, the head is moved aft, and the galley is extended. The only negative is that it added a permanent folding table. The standard had a table that folded into the forward bulkhead. The big reason I wanted the Targa model is that Sabre fiberglassed the mast step. The classic model had the mast step sitting on a wooden beam (rotted).

I'll take a look into replacing the wires in the bonding system. I can't tell what is in the bilge, but it doesn't seem to be corrosion. The wires themselves appeared to be in great shape. I may try to see how much resistance they have.

The chart plotter/radar could use an update, but the b&w display wont bother me for at least the first year.

Also, the CNG system is going to get changed to propane (availability). 

Here is the specs from the orignal ad on yachtworld, but it came with a lot not listed:

Accommodations & Comments
This classic design not only has a great look but is also a wonderful sailing boat. Another great feature of this fine boat is the wing keel that gives the boat a very moderate draft of 4' 6". The interior features a large v-berth area forward with a hanging locker and a vanity with sink. The main salon has a strait settee on the starboard side and a u-shaped settee on the port that converts into a double berth. There is also a beautiful bi-fold teak table on the centerline. The navigation station is located in the starboard aft part of the salon and the very complete galley is located on the port aft part of the salon. The aft cabin has a double berth hanging locker and a privacy door. The large head is behind the navigation station. 
The interior is finished in teak and the cabin sole is teak and holly. The cabin cushions are blue. 




Galley
Grunert 12V refrigeration 
Gas Systems 2 burner CNG stove w/oven 
Ample storage 
Large double SS sink 
Hot & cold pressure water 
Manual water 



Electronics
Ritchie compass 
Raytheon ST4000+ autopilot 
Raytheon ST60 depth sounder 
Raytheon ST60 knotmeter 
Cockpit & salon speakers for stereo 
Standard VHF 
Raytheon RL70 radar/plotter with GPS 
Raytheon ST60 wind instrument (new wind sensor in 2009) 
Sony AM/FM/CD stereo (2009) 



Electrical & Mechanical
12V panel with voltmeter 
110V panel with voltmeter 
Three batteries (2 new in 2008) 
Battery charger 
Battery isolator 
Battery selector switch 
Chart light at navigation station 
Shorepower with cord 
12V power outlet at navigation station 
Pressure water pump (2008) 
Thee blade PYI feathering prop 
Manual cockpit bilge pump 
Automatic bilge pump 
110V hot water heater 
Emergency tiller 
Wheel steering 
Manuel marine head 
Shower sump pump 
Cockpit shower 
Racor fuel filter 



Hull & Deck
Hull and deck are white. The boot stripe, feature stripe and cove stripe are dark blue. There is complete canvas including a dodger and bimini. The dodger has an aft grabrail and there is a connector panel between the dodger and the bimini. Canvas is blue. The boat has been retrofit with stainless steel portlights. 

Bow and stern rails 
Double lifelines 
Bow roller 
Port & starboard boarding gates 
Four dorade vents 
Teak cockpit table 
Anchor locker 
8 opening ports with screens 
2 overhead hatches with screens 
Companionway screens 
Swim ladder 
Leather wrapped steering wheel 
Helm cover 



Sails & Rigging
The boat comes with a North mainsail, a roller furling genoa and a 3/4 oz. gennaker with a sock. Mast was repainted in 2006. 

Double spreader keel stepped mast 
Sailtec hydraulic backstay 
Boomvang 
2 Lewmar 43 CST primary winches 
Harken mainsheet traveler 
Harken roller furling 
2 Lewmar #16 winches on cabin top 
Dutchman system for mainsail 



Additional
25 lb. CQR anchor with line & chain 
LifeSling 
Sabre tool drawer 
Steel cradle 
Danforth type anchor 
Two boat hooks 
Large quantity of spar parts plus extra belts and filters 
Docklines & fenders 
Flag pole 
Fire extinguisher 
Stern mounted propane BBQ grill 
10' Walker Bay dinghy 
Life jackets


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Great boat...congratulations! We actually looked at that boat late last year too. I'm a big Sabre fan and particularly liked the enclosed aft cabin, which would be nice when cruising with our two lil' ones.

Hope to see you on the big lake next summer!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmm... a Sabre 34.....can't argue with that decision!.... ;-)

I know that you will Love this boat! I also like some of the changes they made from the MK1. the aft head and the private, more roomy aft cabin among them! I also think you made a great deal on the price.

Congratulations!


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

funjohnson said:


> Had to share my excitement!


Appreciate your sharing it on a cold January day--warmed me right up!

And like JohnRP I'm totally envious of the heated storage! You get to play with your new toy all winter.

Congrats!


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

Congratulations on a beautiful boat. Always liked the Sabers. And , in my opinion, a fixed salon table is preferable to a foldup bulkhead mount. As long as the table is strongly built and fixed in place it is more useful I think than a foldup which usually tend to be rather flimsy and useless underway. 
Rick


----------



## Jaywalker (Dec 16, 2009)

Really nice boat, and nicely acquired!

What is that on the headliner in the pic of the head/nav station? Plastic sheeting of some kind, maybe?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Jaywalker said:


> What is that on the headliner in the pic of the head/nav station? Plastic sheeting of some kind, maybe?


I believe that's a screen for the overhead hatch that's velcroed in place.


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

arf145 said:


> And like JohnRP I'm totally envious of the heated storage! You get to play with your new toy all winter.
> 
> Congrats!


For the $3500 it ran for storage this winter, it better be very nice. I was out there last weekend and I had to take my sweater off... it was too warm.

The thing hanging from the hatch is a screen.

Thanks guys!  She may end up being our home for a year or two if all works out. I'm looking forward to laying on the beach in the Bahamas two winters from now!


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

*Congrats*

Johnson (or should I call you Fun?)

Congratulations to you and the Admiral, she's obviously a lady with discriminating taste. I'm envious that it only took you a year to find your boat... it took me two.

You're going to love being a Sabre owner, well designed and built, quality and attention to detail throughout. And, Sabre owners are the nicest people on earth. Really, and former Sabre owners are second nicest. I gues those who lust to own Sabres would rank third. :laugher

Oh heck, if ya love to sail you're a great person in my book.

Enjoy the boat every chance you get and appreciate all that FRESH water in Lake Michigan.

Fair Winds...MGM


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool looking boat. Sabre makes good gear; enjoy!!
DD


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

You guys are the best! 

Thanks for the kind words... I'm waiting for Sailingdog and Mainsail (and who ever else) comments on what needs to be done. Come on, I know the photos show some issues that need correcting! 

Thanks again for taking the time to share in our joy. The admiral is very happy with the boat.


----------



## tsuidc (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like you might have the wing keel version. That keel can dig in like an anchor even in a soft grounding. A good towing policy may be a good thing to have just in case.


----------



## kulokoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Now that Spring is here, how's she sail?

Love the interior layout, if she sails as good as she looks, fantastic!


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

kulokoo said:


> Now that Spring is here, how's she sail?
> 
> Love the interior layout, if she sails as good as she looks, fantastic!


Thanks for asking...

The boat went in the water last week, but the closest I got to sailing was a 4 hour motor up the Lake Michigan coast to it's new home in Muskegon. The wind was too light to even think about hoisting the sails. I'll be sure to let you know how she sails when I get some wind!


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry that I missed this thread back in january - I was on business travel for 2 weeks.

Congratulations! She looks great and you've jumped the first hurdle - the boat is in the water and made a 4 hour journey successfully. If you have any questions - PM me. We're on our second Sabre (and crewed on a 3rd) and have more than a passing knowledge of this vintage. They are remarkably similar across the product line - just a question of scale.



> I'm envious that it only took you a year to find your boat... it took me two.


For our first Sabre (a 28), we looked at 2 Sabres in a single day and bought the second boat. For our current boat, we looked at 2 34s and a 38 in a single day. The internet search for our current boat lasted about a month. From what I can read about other's searches, we were very lucky.

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## jporesky (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sabre MK II vs Targa 34*

I just read your posting about your new boat and I am very eager to hear back from you about your sailing experiences.

We are looking into purchasing either a MKII or the Targa 34 model. I am very curious to know how she sails. The shoal draft definitely has its advantages to the 6ft draft of the other MKII. However, I was curious to know if there is a big difference in sailing performance. Moreover, have you been happy with your purchase?

Thanks,
Jodie


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

You appear to have Wilcox-Crittenden Seacox through-hull valves. They are excellent valves, but they do benefit from a good greasing now and then. Also check around them, and look for any signs of leakage. If they have been leaking, you need to lap the barrel and bore to remove any scratches etc. Good tasks to add to the stuff you're doing while it's on the hard.


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

She is a beautiful boat. Congratulations. I also love the smile that the Missus is showing, always better to have her "on board" with buying your boat. 

Cheers, Bill


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Sabre actually uses Spartan seacocks (great bronze!) They all moved freely when we got the boat, but they hadn't been serviced in awhile. Lapped and greased all 7 including the deck scuppers the first winter (while I still had inside storage). 

I'll be pulling the thru hulls on a few of them this year just to check them out. They look good from the outside, but without pulling them, I'm not sure if they are still in good shape.


Jodie,

I like the wing keel so far. The boat still out points most on the lake (besides the racing boats), and I can bring it much closer to shore than all the others, but I'm worried about it getting stuck in the mud (wife ran aground this year, but it pulled right off) with that anchor like keel shape. I was looking for a wing keel at the beginning of our search for a new boat due to us wanting to go to the Bahamas, but now that we are spreading our adventure a bit further south, I may have gone with the standard keel instead. 

With my wife and I using this as a liveaboard next year, I really like the setup with the aft cabin... it gets used as a garage. We wanted a settee that wasn't just straight on both sides (c shaped), but with this and the fixed table, you do give-up some floor space and it makes the salon a little more cramped. The v-berth on the Targa doesn't have as much foot space, but the rest of the berth feels bigger. You get the sink in the v berth too, but I cannot imagine that will ever be useful (so far it isn't). 

The only thing that I do not like about the Targa is the fiberglass pan they used on this model. I feel like this isn't something that Sabre should have used. It makes it difficult to get to some of the wiring and also some of the plumbing. It does have one nice feature... it incorporates the mast step in the fiberglass. The classic model has an issue with the mast step getting soggy from water leaking down the mast and I do not have to worry about that!

I really like the Mark II design in either Targa or classic. Jump on both and see which fits you best.


----------



## jporesky (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you very much for your thoughts. The advice was extremely helpful. We are off for a test sail on the classic model today and hopefully next week we'll be able to test sail the Targa. 

Best,
Jodie Poresky


----------

